# Favorite "fast foods"



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't know about you, but one of my pitfalls is waiting until I'm starving before I stop whatever I'm doing and eat. I have discovered a healthy, quick option that I love. You probably have something similar. Mine is lowfat cottage cheese with my home-canned salsa on top. Reach in the fridge, dump some in a bowl, and instant meal. What are you eating that's really fast?


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

The fastest is reheating leftovers. I find it hard to cook for one, so often end up with three or four meals from one cooking session.

On the original thread, I mentioned pierogies. They come frozen and need to be boiled about 5 minutes. I usually toss some broccoli florets into the boiling water, too. You could put your salsa on the cooked pierogies, but I like no fat sour cream.

Eggs cook up very quickly whether you are making an omelet, scrambling them, or making a fried egg sandwich.

During the summer I would put fresh fruit (nectarine, strawberries, blueberries, etc.) over cottage cheese for a meal.

Frozen ravioli doesn't take much time to cook and makes a nice hot meal on a chilly night. Drain them after boiling them and add spaghetti sauce to the pot. Mix in the drained ravioli and heat until the sauce is warm.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Any thing I can pick up in my fingers, not prepare & shove into my mouth.

AH HA! I think I see a problem.

Maybe my weight loss begins at the grocery store... Thanks for a light bulb moment.


----------



## Kenneth in NC (Nov 20, 2002)

Golden Delicious Apple. 

Kenneth in NC


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

One ounce (just what I can hold in one hand with fingers closed) of nuts.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A diet coke and 4-5 crackers.

While I am munching on that I can get a single-serving size packets of frozen fish out of the freezer and run it under hot water to quick-thaw it. And, with the crackers in my system I have curbed my appetite to the point where I can let it cook for 20 minutes in the oven while I cut up a bell pepper or whatever.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Coffee, half banana


----------



## swansongzoso (Feb 6, 2012)

Warm slice of homemade sweet bread with some homemade salted butter. Mmmm.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

Banana, 

Nuts - (no Peanuts - real nuts) 

dried fruit 

Or if I'm really hungry, one can of tuna in Oil. Just straight out of the can no heating. Fastest meal every  and keeps you full for hours


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Warmed brie cheese on low carb crackers with a small sliced apple. Heavenly!

In the not healthy category -- single sized Toni's pizza purchased at Dollar Tree. Add a small salad and it is a very satisfying meal. Too high carb for me to eat on a regular basis, but I keep one in the freezer for "emotional emergencies" .


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Not that I always succeed at this, but I try to drink water first. Then I go for whatever is easy and high protein.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

For a quick snack, I like a rice cake, or carrots & hummus. For a quick meal, I like to make big batches of lentils, and can heat some of that up quick. Or a pack of water-packed tuna, and a cup of lowfat cottage cheese with pineapple. Sometimes I will eat a 100 cal container of yogurt with a chopped up apple & a handful of nuts for a meal. I sprinkle cinnamon on it, and sometime a small drizzle of honey.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

A lot of times in the evening I'm tired and don't feel like cooking, so more and more, I've been eating the Kroger brand Carbmaster yogurts with a few berries if I have them, and a sprinkling of granola or grape nuts for a bit of crunch. They only have 3 grams of sugar in them. Sometimes I also just have a bowl of Cheerios, or some other unsweetened type of cereal with diet Silk milk. The milk has only 1 gram of sugar, and I really like the taste.

I love apples, and I usually have them on hand. Multi grain chips and salsa is a go to as well.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

We try to keep boiled eggs in the ice box, grab one add a little mustard and Frank's hot sauce and we're good


----------

